# We have an obedience time goal!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OK. I've decided... I want to have Quiz ready for Open by November so I can do the ONLY local UKC show in my area! They do four trials over two days. That's where we started and finished our UCD last year.

His heeling is good... drop on recall is cute... retrieve isn't as tidy as I'd like it, but I've got time to get it ready. Haven't really officially trained the broad jump yet, but we do agility, so we just need to train the come to front bit. He can do the groups (we had to do a 3 min sit and 10 min down out of sight for the working trial a few years ago). So really, the only things I need to really train (besides just polishing, etc.) is the retrieve work and broad jump. And of course having said that, I bow down to the Obedience Gods that what we have so far doesn't fall apart! Haha!

AND.... I *think* I've picked show dates for our AKC work... There's a huge show called Mission Circuit the end of May. I might aim for that one, unless my exhibitor friends say it's insanely crowded by obedience.

Soooooooooo... hopefully this will motivate me to keep scheduling training sessions for obedience... even though we've recently gotten back into agility training!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Great news!! Jersey and I will be sending good vibes that you meet your goals!! I have no doubt that you and Super Quiz can pull this off!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YAHOO!! 
Looks like a busy summer for the dynamic duo!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> OK. I've decided... I want to have Quiz ready for Open by November so I can do the ONLY local UKC show in my area! They do four trials over two days. That's where we started and finished our UCD last year.
> 
> If you are talking about WLA, I don't think we are going to do the UKC trial this year. I think it may be pushed out to spring 2009. It was briefly discussed at the meeting on Tues.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Augie's Mom said:


> FlyingQuizini said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I've decided... I want to have Quiz ready for Open by November so I can do the ONLY local UKC show in my area! They do four trials over two days. That's where we started and finished our UCD last year.
> ...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Augie's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > OH NO! I was thinking of the WLA trial! Any particular reason why they aren't doing it? It looked pretty popular last year....
> ...


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't forget in UKC Open while your dog is heeling a person is walking the same pattern
opposite your dog, also on the DOR when your dog is down someone will walk pass them, once they do you call your dog
Honor down... then group 3 minute sits
Yes, the paperwork has to be sent back to the UKC 6 month prior


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

4rdogs said:


> Don't forget in UKC Open while your dog is heeling a person is walking the same pattern
> opposite your dog, also on the DOR when your dog is down someone will walk pass them, once they do you call your dog
> Honor down... then group 3 minute sits
> Yes, the paperwork has to be sent back to the UKC 6 month prior


Yup... I'll be sure to practice that part, too. Of course, now it seems that there may not be a local UKC show for us, but I still want to aim for late-Fall to be ready in Open.


----------



## LoveMyEmber (Feb 1, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> AND.... I *think* I've picked show dates for our AKC work... There's a huge show called Mission Circuit the end of May. I might aim for that one, unless my exhibitor friends say it's insanely crowded by obedience.


I just heard about the Mission Circuit show - it is right near my house! My Ember is definitely not ready for any shows, but I am hoping to go to see what it is like. Have you decided if Quiz will show there?
~L


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LoveMyEmber said:


> I just heard about the Mission Circuit show - it is right near my house! My Ember is definitely not ready for any shows, but I am hoping to go to see what it is like. Have you decided if Quiz will show there?
> ~L


I'm training with that show in mind, but I'm still not 100% positive. I'll just have to see how our training goes; and how much life interferes with my ability to train as much as I want to between now and then!

I'm hoping though... would be nice to show Fri and Sat and then do the Long Beach show in June if I'm in town.


----------



## LoveMyEmber (Feb 1, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I'm training with that show in mind, but I'm still not 100% positive. I'll just have to see how our training goes; and how much life interferes with my ability to train as much as I want to between now and then!
> 
> I'm hoping though... would be nice to show Fri and Sat and then do the Long Beach show in June if I'm in town.


We wish you luck!! Just signed Ember up for a beginner obedience class... that's the first step for us


----------

